# Do you know there are mushroom flavoured icecreams? Definitely discovered by an ENFP!



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

Did that catch your attention? By the way, hello good human.
I am apparently a returning member; I made an account on this website and forgot about it. :sad: But here I am, new and old at the same time.
I am an ISTP-T, enneagram 5w4 and a Ravenclaw _"Wit beyond measure is man's greatest treasure."_
I'm looking forward to meeting new people who match my vibes, get to know a new thing or two from people with varying perspectives. 
Good day!


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi there, I'm new too. Welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

saintsophia124 said:


> Hi there, I'm new too. Welcome to Personality Cafe!


Hey Sophia! Thanks for the warm welcome :happy:


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

yuck!


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

James Goner said:


> yuck!


I know right? But "_creative_" nonetheless :laughin:


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

no but it look amazing lol


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

@James Goner

Well, Ne (enfp, intp, entp, infp) does make me vomit 

I do recall vomiting in the bathroom in a 6th grade 1 quarter term computer class

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

"imagination without intellect creates only nonsense." 

[not the exact quote but in a movie/documentary, Socrates said this.]

I'm a firm believer of that. as an Ne dom myself, I have a lot of ideas most of the time. but if I don't educate myself and develop my Ti(my 2nd function), I will be very childish and immature and useless and be a failure in my life.


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

you seem interesting, let's talk about something.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

@James Goner about the vomiting in 6th grade computer class I assumed computers as intp an Ne type but few type computer as intj www.whichmbtitype.wordpress.com

https://whichmbtitype.wordpress.com/2014/07/14/which-mbti-type-are-various-inanimate-objects/

Interesting idea to type inanimate objects 

Warning: difficult read

Personality database . Com typed school subjects and biology, chemistry, physics, computer science, philosophy got intp. Oddly intj got geopolitics and neuroscience. Politics got entp. Recess got enfp. Music theory, ecology, literature, creative writing got infp. Psychology got infj. Drama theatre i think enf? forgot last letter. In high school i think even feelers can get As in thinker subjects but i think in university feeler get lower grades in thinker subjects unless they studied more than 99% of classmates.

Can mbti type change, i wonder. 

My first mbti test i took in 2014 was intj, i get that plurality or mode (most frequently) of the time. Its questions/statements like do you value logic or feelings that trip me up, i often "answer logic"

It could be my blood type being AB+ i found out april 2019 after a blood donation. Ive been eating skinned chicken my whole life and the blood type diet recommended by thelogicjunkie a youtuber who privately messaged me to take blood type diet

Blood donation results says my blood type is AB+. Blood type diet says blood type AB should steer clear away from chicken (and beef!). I did notice after april ive been acting more like a feeler type

Yet only the Japanese take blood type test as a personality type... my blood type AB personality 
: eccentric, unforgiving, intelligent or psycho

I admit mbti enneagram socionic is great, but blood type personality has a diet

Sent from my INTJ SM-J337T using Tapatalk (feeling type read this)


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

saintsophia124 said:


> @James Goner
> I admit mbti enneagram socionic is great, but blood type personality has a diet
> 
> Sent from my INTJ SM-J337T using Tapatalk (feeling type read this)


That's...strange. How can the antigen on your red blood cell (or lack thereof, in my case) affect what diet one must consume? And please inbox me about the sodium fluoride antagonism, I'm kinda hooked.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

WarmMachines said:


> That's...strange. How can the antigen on your red blood cell (or lack thereof, in my case) affect what diet one must consume? And please inbox me about the sodium fluoride antagonism, I'm kinda hooked.


No idea why, but i always hated eating chicken breast. Coffee actually only causes me to be insomnic. Beef gives me indigestion. Now i have a reason why i hated the foods

4 years ago i started only using fluoride free toothpaste. A few times i retried regular toothpaste i had to swissh a galloon of tap water ( or more!) because i had a reaction. So i developed an mild allergy to sodium fluoride... its possible it could be deadly to others

My guess is that with blood type, the rare blood type B and AB are statistically rarer and if a significant number of them perfers a more nomadic lifestyle theyd breed out of existence. Regarding diet, chickens are typically sedentary idk. If AB have special phenotypes ( if the japanese blood type personality theory is true) they are rarer then in some areas they breed out i think while other areas they remain. Unless mutations do weird things to make sure they dont breed out idk

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Welcome (back) :^)

Also mushroom ice cream is probably one of the grosest things I've ever heard of. 
Still lowkey want to try it...

How did you acquire this useful and highly interesting knowledge about such an ice cream flavour existing? :thinking:


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

Kommandant said:


> Welcome (back) :^)
> 
> Also mushroom ice cream is probably one of the grosest things I've ever heard of.
> Still lowkey want to try it...
> ...


To be honest, I searched for "weird interesting facts about ice-cream" on Google. I'm glad you found it useful and highly interesting. h:


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome. Also there is a type of mushroom that smells and tastes like maple syrup, which is commonly used to flavor desserts (I mean, as common as can be expected for a wild mushroom that cannot be cultivated because it must live in a symbiotic relationship with certain trees roots in certain forests).



> Once dried, these mushrooms take on a strong caramel or maple syrup odor, which can last for years. According to the mycology site mykoweb dried herbarium material of_Lactarius fragilis_retained its odor even after 64 years in storage!
> 
> Recently, the chemical responsible for the distinct odor of_L. rubidus_was isolated byWilliam Wood, who found that as the mushrooms dry, amino acids combine to form “quabalactone III.” This then combines with water (via hydrolysis) to form “sotolon” – the chemical responsible for the odor. Sotolon is naturally found in molasses, aged rum and roast tobacco, and is synthesized for use as a component of imitation maple syrup and other artificial flavors. Oddly enough, the odor can be perceived either as caramel or maple syrup at lower concentrations, or as curry or fenugreek as the concentration increases.


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

but you are an still an Ni dom, right?


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

hey Warm, do you really live in the woods? just curious,


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

Whats Fe (feeling extrovert)

Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

WarmMachines said:


> Did that catch your attention? By the way, hello good human.
> I am apparently a returning member; I made an account on this website and forgot about it. :sad: But here I am, new and old at the same time.
> I am an ISTP-T, enneagram 5w4 and a Ravenclaw _"Wit beyond measure is man's greatest treasure."_
> I'm looking forward to meeting new people who match my vibes, get to know a new thing or two from people with varying perspectives.
> Good day!


WELCOME! 

I can broaden your pallete, if you dare! Glad to meet you! Have fun! Let me know if you have any other questions you'd like to explore! I just love to research! 

Garlic flavor ice cream

Additional flavors: Horse flesh, Pickled mango, Corn on the cob, Foie Gras (duck or goose liver), Pear and Bleu Cheese, Ghost Pepper (spicy!), Bourbon and Corn Flake, Fig and fresh brown turkey, Lobster, Eskimo, Cheetos

But wait....there's more! 50 Oddest Ice Cream Flavors by State!


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

James Goner said:


> hey Warm, do you really live in the woods? just curious,


Sometimes I wish I did.










These concrete jungles named city are hectic. BTW that's a quote from Thoreau.


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

saintsophia124 said:


> Whats Fe (feeling extrovert)
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337T using Tapatalk


_Fe works broadly and extensively, while Introverted Feeling (Fi) penetrates more deeply and intensively. Fe is more concerned with collective morale, while Fi focuses more on the feelings of the self or a select few individuals. Like FJs, FP types (who use Fi as their dominant or auxiliary function) tend to prefer external harmony, but this is more reflective of their personal discomfort with conflict (i.e., their own disquieting feelings) than of a genuine concern for interpersonal harmony _

Source: https://personalityjunkie.com/03/extraverted-feeling-fe/


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

@saintsophia124, typing inanimate objects isn't much different from determining the color of noble gases.


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

@WarmMachines, would I be wrong if I say,

Fi is more concerned with morality, while Fe is more concerned with harmony?


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

mushroom flavoured? pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

James Goner said:


> @saintsophia124, typing inanimate objects isn't much different from determining the color of noble gases.


Hah, I like that.


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

joup said:


> mushroom flavoured? pictures or it didn't happen.











Can you taste it through the screen though? h:


----------



## joup (Oct 5, 2014)

WarmMachines said:


> View attachment 834897
> 
> 
> Can you taste it through the screen though? h:


:shocked:

Does that mean you have to add savoury toppings?


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

@WarmMachines, I have only had mushroom as a side dish when having a meal or on top of pizzas.
I don't know how to imagine it as sweet. Can you ship one to me?

WAIT A MINUTE









YOU BROKE MY TRUST


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

@WarmMachines, 
after reading these articles
...
https://www.webmd.com/diet/a-z/blood-type-diet
https://www.thehealthy.com/weight-loss/blood-type-diet/
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/the-blood-type-diet-review#section3
https://draxe.com/nutrition/blood-type-diet/
...

I have concluded that it was a hypothesis based on inductive logic which has been debunked for a while now and it remains popular only as a pseudoscience. 

It works because any one of those those diet is good for health, and yes, it does depends on the person. But not on the blood type.

the case of @saintsophia124 was merely a coincidence and coincidences are pretty common.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

James Goner said:


> @WarmMachines,
> after reading these articles
> ...
> https://www.webmd.com/diet/a-z/blood-type-diet
> ...


I seem to never get along or at least befriend them, with science majors in real life, along with a few in quora.com. Though I admit the prevention infectious diseases are incredible. However, I admit, I'll eat foods I can comfortably digest like lamb and turkey, and avoid foods that give me stomach upset everytime I eat it, say chicken and beef.

Sent from my Z559DL using Tapatalk


----------



## James Goner (Nov 10, 2019)

@saintsophia124 what are you trying to say? I don't get your point.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

James Goner said:


> @saintsophia124 what are you trying to say? I don't get your point.


I'll stick to my beliefs of what some call pseudoscience

Sent from my Z559DL using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

saintsophia124 said:


> I'll stick to my beliefs of what some call pseudoscience
> 
> Sent from my Z559DL using Tapatalk


How many phones do you have? :smile:


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

What's Fe


WarmMachines said:


> _Fe works broadly and extensively, while Introverted Feeling (Fi) penetrates more deeply and intensively. Fe is more concerned with collective morale, while Fi focuses more on the feelings of the self or a select few individuals. Like FJs, FP types (who use Fi as their dominant or auxiliary function) tend to prefer external harmony, but this is more reflective of their personal discomfort with conflict (i.e., their own disquieting feelings) than of a genuine concern for interpersonal harmony _
> 
> Source: https://personalityjunkie.com/03/extraverted-feeling-fe/


rather than a copy paste which anyone can do, This use of emoji3  is a better answer

In fact this thread has examples of Fe written / used / communicated all over

I ask, does social status priority imply Fe priority, or not? And further example, does number of phones, 2, a person has relate to Fe in any way?

Sent from my Z559DL using Tapatalk NOT facebook


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

James Goner said:


> @saintsophia124, typing inanimate objects isn't much different from determining the color of noble gases.


https://personality-database.com/su...ects-conceptual-generic-mbti-personality-type

Forgot to source / cite the school subjects.

Sent from my Z559DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Sophia 124 (Oct 1, 2019)

James Goner said:


> @WarmMachines, would I be wrong if I say,
> 
> Fi is more concerned with morality, while Fe is more concerned with harmony?


Sorta. That's fine. You understand the main idea

Fi, well, is more about private connection, like for istj their bonding with friends in civil war reainactments or anime cosplay

Fe, is so public, like Facebook or Democratic party, or high school reunion, or working as a flight attendant smiling a lot

Sent from my Z559DL using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

saintsophia124 said:


> Sorta. That's fine. You understand the main idea
> 
> Fi, well, is more about private connection, like for istj their bonding with friends in civil war reainactments or anime cosplay
> 
> ...


Good explanation, I'm still learning about functions...I don't want to impose my own view of it without grasping the material fully.


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Someone would definitely have to be high on Openness to Experience to want to try mushro0my-go-nuts ice cream a go go! I'd rather sample blueberry lavender ice cream.


----------

